# Head Country Question



## northwet smoker (Feb 8, 2009)

Seems like alot of folks like the head country sauce around here. I was thinking about ordering some and was wondering how hot the hot was? The wife and I like spicy but I cook for others as well that aren't to keen on the hot stuff. Just curious as I was thinking about ordering up a case to make the shipping worthwile. Thanks.

Dave


----------



## nomorecoop (Feb 8, 2009)

It's not incredibly hot.  Got a decent spicy taste to it.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 8, 2009)

never heard of it-If store bought I use Herdez ( i could drink the stuff)otherwise I make my own.


----------



## northwet smoker (Mar 6, 2009)

Well I ordered some and it showed up today. Decided to try some of the marinade as well. I'll post up the results after I try it out.


----------



## mikeh (Mar 7, 2009)

I have been using a bottle of the Hot and it is great.  Has good heat, but not so much that you cant enjoy it.  My wife even likes it.  I am a fan.  I used their rub also...  

mike


----------



## rivet (Mar 8, 2009)

You know it! my wife and I jazz up Herdez with cilantro and fresh lime juice. I like to mix the chipotle and the regular red one together.


----------



## burrito (Mar 20, 2009)

Head Country is one of my favorite store bought sauces.  I like the Hickory smoke one.  I haven't tried the spicy.  I did try the original and didn't like it near as much as the hickory smoke.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Mar 20, 2009)

Love that stuff.  Friend is sending me some of the seasoning from Oklahoma.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Aug 9, 2009)

Store I was buying it at no longer carries it.  Anyone have a BBQ sauce recipe close to the regular Head Country sauce?  Thanks


----------



## delarosa74868 (Dec 17, 2009)

Man, I didn't know that it wasn't sold everywhere
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Sure glad Im here where it is sold!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wish I could find a clone recipe...Love that stuff.  Went up there (OK) and picked up 3 huge bottles of it...


----------



## k5yac (Dec 17, 2009)

Good stuff for sure... made right down the road in Ponca City, OK.  I almost picked up a gallon of the Hot at the Tulsa State Fair this year for $10, but I chose to buy the combo pack (3 regular bottles of reg, hicory and hot, and a bottle of rub) so I could try em all.  They are all real good... but the hot is my favorite.  

Perhaps if you call them, maybe they would mix a case so you can try em all too.  

http://www.headcountry.com/contact.aspx


----------



## bbqhead (Dec 17, 2009)

all head country products are excellant products, but you ask about the hot, a bit spicy but not too hot. I don't think you would be disappointed at all.


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Feb 13, 2010)

I've got my sister sending me some hot and mild.  With theirs and most sauces I like to mix about 2/1, mild/hot.


----------



## got14u (Feb 14, 2010)

Wally world carries it in Arizona but not here in wyoming. So you can talk to your local wally world manager and get them to carry it for ya. the stuff is great. I also use their seasoning sometimes when I'm in a pinch for a rub. I also put what ever rub in some of the bbq sauce that i'm using. It really helps to enhance the flavors.


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 14, 2010)

All the Head Country is good.  I do prefer the "hot", but really only consider it "spicy"--not hot.  I mean, it's not got habaneroes in it or anything.  I vote hickory 2nd and the original in third place.

We buy the rub in 50lb. boxes, usually twice a year.  It's really good.  My brother adds 11 secret herbs and spices for his competition rub.


----------



## hitechredneck (Jun 23, 2012)

I use this sauce and rub quite a bit.  Can't find it in the stores much down here in TX, so when I go home to Oklahoma I usually pick it up.  I know they also do a lot of mail order business over the web.  I am going to buy the 50lb box of the rub when I'm out of the last 3 economy size shakers I have now.  

One thing though.  I usually sweeten it up a little when smoking brisket.  I rub the meat down with straight honey then sprinkle this liberally after.  Personal preference to use honey rather than brown sugar, but that added 'something' that honey does to the brisket is awesome.  Especially when the end is near and you need to re-apply for the burnt end treatment.  Liberally dose again with honey and rub mixture and put back on the smoker for a few hours. Crap. I need a towel.  I'm starting to drool - again.


----------



## dtcunni (Jun 23, 2012)

I LOVE Head Country! I usually make my own sauce but a lot of times I will use this on chops, chickens and my pulled pork. Excellent rub as well!


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 2, 2012)

Just acquired a gallon of it from an Oklahoma friend of mine that just left the islands - fantastic stuff for sure!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 2, 2012)

[h1]Here are the ingredients listed on the w-mart site...  Not available for ordering to the store....   That is not to say they won't special order it for you for store pick up....  Maybe....  Talk nice, tell them how much you like the store etc...  [/h1]
Dave 

Head Country Original Bar-B-Q Sauce, 18 oz

Show this number *0002823900016*  to a Walmart associate to find this item in your store.

(Tomato Ketchup (Red Ripe Tomatoes, Distilled Vinegar, High Fructose Corn Syrup, Corn Syrup, Salt, Onion Powder, Spice, Natural Flavoring), Brown Sugar, Distilled Vinegar, Worcestershire Sauce (Distilled Vinegar, Molasses, Corn Syrup, Water, Salt, Caramel Color, Garlic Powder, Sugar, Spices, Tamarind, Natural Flavor), Liquid Hickory Smoke, Salt, & Spices.)

Head Country Hickory Smoke Bar-B-Q , 18 oz

Show this number *0002823900216*  to a Walmart associate to find this item in your store.

Tomato Ketchup (Red Ripe Tomatoes, Distilled Vinegar, High Fructose Corn Syrup, Corn Syrup, Salt, Onion Powder, Spice, Natural Flavoring), Brown Sugar, Distilled Vinegar, Worcestershire Sauce (Distilled Vinegar, Molasses, Corn Syrup, Water, Salt, Caramel Color, Garlic Powder, Sugar, Spices, Tamarind, Natural Flavor), Liquid Hickory Smoke, Salt, Onion Powder, Garlic Powder & Spices. No Msg.


----------



## northwet smoker (Feb 8, 2009)

Seems like alot of folks like the head country sauce around here. I was thinking about ordering some and was wondering how hot the hot was? The wife and I like spicy but I cook for others as well that aren't to keen on the hot stuff. Just curious as I was thinking about ordering up a case to make the shipping worthwile. Thanks.

Dave


----------



## nomorecoop (Feb 8, 2009)

It's not incredibly hot.  Got a decent spicy taste to it.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 8, 2009)

never heard of it-If store bought I use Herdez ( i could drink the stuff)otherwise I make my own.


----------



## northwet smoker (Mar 6, 2009)

Well I ordered some and it showed up today. Decided to try some of the marinade as well. I'll post up the results after I try it out.


----------



## mikeh (Mar 7, 2009)

I have been using a bottle of the Hot and it is great.  Has good heat, but not so much that you cant enjoy it.  My wife even likes it.  I am a fan.  I used their rub also...  

mike


----------



## rivet (Mar 8, 2009)

You know it! my wife and I jazz up Herdez with cilantro and fresh lime juice. I like to mix the chipotle and the regular red one together.


----------



## burrito (Mar 20, 2009)

Head Country is one of my favorite store bought sauces.  I like the Hickory smoke one.  I haven't tried the spicy.  I did try the original and didn't like it near as much as the hickory smoke.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Mar 20, 2009)

Love that stuff.  Friend is sending me some of the seasoning from Oklahoma.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Aug 9, 2009)

Store I was buying it at no longer carries it.  Anyone have a BBQ sauce recipe close to the regular Head Country sauce?  Thanks


----------



## delarosa74868 (Dec 17, 2009)

Man, I didn't know that it wasn't sold everywhere
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Sure glad Im here where it is sold!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wish I could find a clone recipe...Love that stuff.  Went up there (OK) and picked up 3 huge bottles of it...


----------



## k5yac (Dec 17, 2009)

Good stuff for sure... made right down the road in Ponca City, OK.  I almost picked up a gallon of the Hot at the Tulsa State Fair this year for $10, but I chose to buy the combo pack (3 regular bottles of reg, hicory and hot, and a bottle of rub) so I could try em all.  They are all real good... but the hot is my favorite.  

Perhaps if you call them, maybe they would mix a case so you can try em all too.  

http://www.headcountry.com/contact.aspx


----------



## bbqhead (Dec 17, 2009)

all head country products are excellant products, but you ask about the hot, a bit spicy but not too hot. I don't think you would be disappointed at all.


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Feb 13, 2010)

I've got my sister sending me some hot and mild.  With theirs and most sauces I like to mix about 2/1, mild/hot.


----------



## got14u (Feb 14, 2010)

Wally world carries it in Arizona but not here in wyoming. So you can talk to your local wally world manager and get them to carry it for ya. the stuff is great. I also use their seasoning sometimes when I'm in a pinch for a rub. I also put what ever rub in some of the bbq sauce that i'm using. It really helps to enhance the flavors.


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 14, 2010)

All the Head Country is good.  I do prefer the "hot", but really only consider it "spicy"--not hot.  I mean, it's not got habaneroes in it or anything.  I vote hickory 2nd and the original in third place.

We buy the rub in 50lb. boxes, usually twice a year.  It's really good.  My brother adds 11 secret herbs and spices for his competition rub.


----------



## hitechredneck (Jun 23, 2012)

I use this sauce and rub quite a bit.  Can't find it in the stores much down here in TX, so when I go home to Oklahoma I usually pick it up.  I know they also do a lot of mail order business over the web.  I am going to buy the 50lb box of the rub when I'm out of the last 3 economy size shakers I have now.  

One thing though.  I usually sweeten it up a little when smoking brisket.  I rub the meat down with straight honey then sprinkle this liberally after.  Personal preference to use honey rather than brown sugar, but that added 'something' that honey does to the brisket is awesome.  Especially when the end is near and you need to re-apply for the burnt end treatment.  Liberally dose again with honey and rub mixture and put back on the smoker for a few hours. Crap. I need a towel.  I'm starting to drool - again.


----------



## dtcunni (Jun 23, 2012)

I LOVE Head Country! I usually make my own sauce but a lot of times I will use this on chops, chickens and my pulled pork. Excellent rub as well!


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 2, 2012)

Just acquired a gallon of it from an Oklahoma friend of mine that just left the islands - fantastic stuff for sure!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 2, 2012)

[h1]Here are the ingredients listed on the w-mart site...  Not available for ordering to the store....   That is not to say they won't special order it for you for store pick up....  Maybe....  Talk nice, tell them how much you like the store etc...  [/h1]
Dave 

Head Country Original Bar-B-Q Sauce, 18 oz

Show this number *0002823900016*  to a Walmart associate to find this item in your store.

(Tomato Ketchup (Red Ripe Tomatoes, Distilled Vinegar, High Fructose Corn Syrup, Corn Syrup, Salt, Onion Powder, Spice, Natural Flavoring), Brown Sugar, Distilled Vinegar, Worcestershire Sauce (Distilled Vinegar, Molasses, Corn Syrup, Water, Salt, Caramel Color, Garlic Powder, Sugar, Spices, Tamarind, Natural Flavor), Liquid Hickory Smoke, Salt, & Spices.)

Head Country Hickory Smoke Bar-B-Q , 18 oz

Show this number *0002823900216*  to a Walmart associate to find this item in your store.

Tomato Ketchup (Red Ripe Tomatoes, Distilled Vinegar, High Fructose Corn Syrup, Corn Syrup, Salt, Onion Powder, Spice, Natural Flavoring), Brown Sugar, Distilled Vinegar, Worcestershire Sauce (Distilled Vinegar, Molasses, Corn Syrup, Water, Salt, Caramel Color, Garlic Powder, Sugar, Spices, Tamarind, Natural Flavor), Liquid Hickory Smoke, Salt, Onion Powder, Garlic Powder & Spices. No Msg.


----------

